# i have another 5" on the ground



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

and 6 hours to go!  this is crazy.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

This thing blew up over CT the last hour. Absolutely nuking snow right now. We grabbed about 4" so far. It cuts off quick though. I think we'll get 8"+. Over performer!


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 27, 2011)

That was an impressive storm last night...I couldn't see a complete city block at the height of it.  Got some pics last night from walking around the 'hood...but they cannot do it justice.

From the looks of the cars out on the street we probably got in the neighborhood of 8-10"



View attachment 4271

View attachment 4272

View attachment 4273

View attachment 4274


----------



## andyzee (Jan 27, 2011)

19"


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 27, 2011)

Local news reports say 5" an hour at some point overnight!?! Mt. Trashmore is gona be EPIC!!!


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 27, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Local news reports say 5" an hour at some point overnight!?! Mt. Trashmore is gona be EPIC!!!


----------



## roark (Jan 27, 2011)

3" in SW NH. :/


----------



## powbmps (Jan 27, 2011)

I bet the kids a quarter we wouldn't get 1".  The 4" we got was worth it.

I'm expecting to see pictures of someone poaching the Sundown liftline.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 27, 2011)

powbmps said:


> I bet the kids a quarter we wouldn't get 1".  The 4" we got was worth it.
> 
> I'm expecting to see pictures of someone poaching the Sundown liftline.



Wow man you're a high roller eh? lol;-)


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2011)

About 14" here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2011)

wintersyndrome said:


> That was an impressive storm last night...I couldn't see a complete city block at the height of it.  Got some pics last night from walking around the 'hood...but they cannot do it justice.
> 
> From the looks of the cars out on the street we probably got in the neighborhood of 8-10"



The news said 15" in Central Park.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2011)

the backyard is GONE


----------

